# Rude People



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok the other day I was reading a magazine where I work. When I was turning the pages there was a picture w/ a enyzme to relieve gas. My co-worker pointed out that I need that. Am I that stinky? IBS-C already makes me feel very self conscious and insecure and he had to say that. Help!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds like a jerk. Don't let him get to you, that's probably all he wants.IBS is so frusterating, isnt it? A kid I know has ultimately the same thing but he goes to the hospital every time he has the slightest flair-up and he tries to evoke pity out of everyone. It drives me MAD because we IBS-suffers go through so much and no one even acknowledges how hard it is just to go through a normal day...Anyway, yeah, some people are so rude!


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

People are people. Resist not evil, and you'll have a much happier life. In other words, let go of such experiences and you will have more peace in your mind and body. Sometimes I think IBS folks stew and hold on to things in their minds. If you keep that up you go from being Anakin Skywalker to being Dar Vadar. (now THERE is a guy who probably has a major gas problem which may be the real reason he wears an oxygen mask?). Try to see the funny side in it all. One time I passed gas while petting my dog. She gave me this wide eyed look and started barking at me, as if to criticize me for being so dang rude! This from a creature that licks her own genitals.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

People that can't empathize think they are helpful, when in fact they are more of a hinderance.I agree. You can get and will get angry about it, but try not to take it out on anyone. Just think to yourself: What a dumbass.


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

[What I really hate is when people give you dirty looks because your stomach starts to make loud noises. I admit if it was happenin to someone else and not me I would probably look but its just so unfair that people don't understand that this is my life.


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

my parents always raised me with the belief: "people aren't suddenly rude. they were born that way". i never quite understood it until my IBS-d got really bad. i probably would have returned the comment back to him.


----------

